# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Δεν μπορεί, κατάρα έχει πέσει στο σπίτι μου...

## Niva2gr

Μόλις συνήλθα αρκετά απο το σοκ που έπαθα πριν απο λίγο, για να γράψω. Μετά τη σφαγή που έγινε πριν απο ούτε 2 μήνες, όταν έχασα τα αρσενικά μου budgie απο γάτα, σήμερα βρήκα νεκρά και όλα τα θηλυκά...

Μετά τον χαμό των αρσενικών, είχε μείνει η Κίτσα μου με την ταλαιπωρημένη λουτίνα, και πήρα και άλλο ένα θηλυκό. Μετά την καραντίνα τις έβαλα όλες σε ένα μεγάλο κλουβί. Μαλώνανε καθημερινά, όμως είχαν και στιγμές τρυφερότητας μεταξύ τους, επομένως δεν φανταζόμουν τί επρόκειτο να γίνει. Το μεσημέρι που τις τσέκαρα ήταν μιά χαρά καί οι τρείς. Όμως γύρισα το απόγευμα για να τις βρω καί τις τρεις νεκρές, και το κλουβί πνιγμένο στο αίμα...
Απο τιν καινούρια είχε απομείνει μόνο η μιά φτερούγα, ένα μέρος της ουράς και λίγο απο την κοιλιά της. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είχαν καταναλωθεί απο τις άλλες δύο, οι οποίες κοίτονταν νεκρές, γεμάτες αίματα, όμως χωρίς φανερές πληγές.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τί τις έπιασε ξαφνικά. Έψαξα στο ίντερνετ και βρήκα οτι πολύ συχνά, όταν ένα μπάτζι πεθαίνει, τα πιάνει τα άλλα μανία καννιβαλισμού και ακραία επιθετικότητα. Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω οτι το είδα αυτό το πράγμα με τα μάτια μου.
Φωτογραφίες απο τις μικρές μου δεν έχω κουράγιο να ανεβάσω τώρα. Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι οτι θα περάσει πολύς-πολύς-πολύς καιρός μέχρι να αρχίσω να ψάχνω για budgie.

Μόνο ένα τελευταίο μικρό "αντίο" στα κορίτσια μου, και τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## maria-karolina

Πλάκα κάνεις... Ανατρίχιασα!!! Τι να πω... Αντίο όμορφα πουλάκια και κάνε κανένα αγιασμό!!!

----------


## tonis!

πραγματικα λυπαμαι... :sad: 
βρε Μαρια σιγουρα δεν ηταν παλι εκεινη η παλιογτα???περιεργο μου φαινεται...

----------


## Niva2gr

'Οχι, σίγουρα δεν ήταν γάτα, γιατί απο τότε όταν λείπω, ή όταν κοιμάμαι, κλείνω την πόρτα και τα πατζούρια.

----------


## NoAngeL

Δεν το πιστεύω! Συγγνωμη που ρωτάω και ξύνω πληγές....αλληλοσκοτώθηκαν θες να πεις; Πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό! Λυπάμαι πολύ για τα μικρά σου, ελπίζω να το ξεπεράσεις σύντομα το σοκ!

----------


## Niva2gr

Νομίζω οτι αυτό συνέβη Αλεξία! Δεν υπάρχει καμία άλλη εξήγηση για τέτοιο βίαιο θάνατο. To σκυλί ήταν στο κλουβί του, όλες οι πόρτες και τα παράθυρα κλειστά, και τα πουλιά κατά τα άλλα υγιή. Μάλιστα η καραφλή λουτίνα μου είχε αρχίσει να βγάζει φτεράκια στο κεφάλι της.

----------


## andreas142

Μήπως την βρώμικη δουλέια την έκανε κανένας αρουραίος?

----------


## Niva2gr

Όχι, αποκλείεται.

----------


## andreas142

γιατί αυτά τα ζώα παιρνουν σχεδόν απαρατηριτα

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ τα εχω χασει  :eek: ....για διαφορους λογους εχω υποστει το πιο σκωτζεζικο ντουζ που λενε  την τελευταια ωρα! λυπαμαι πολυ! δεν μπορω να αποδεχθω αυτο που λες οτι εγινε ακομη και αν  εγινε.ψαξε καποια αλλη εξηγηση .δεν μπορω να το χωνεψω.αν κατι τετοιο τρελο υποθετουμε οτι μπορει να γινει που πηγανε τα αιματα στο στομα των πουλιων; κοιταξε τον προλοβο,θα υπαρχουν ακομα εσωτερικα υπολοιματα σαρκας.εγω στη θεση σου θα εκανα και προχειρη βιοψια στο στομαχι.φαινεται σκληρο αλλα δεν ειναι νομιζω σκληροτερο απο το να αποδεχθεις αυτη την εκδοχη.

----------


## Niva2gr

Τα πουλιά ήδη τα έθαψα. Ειλικρινά δεν θα άντεχα να το έκανα αυτό που λες Δημήτρη. Άλλωστε τα πουλιά είχαν αίματα καί στο στόμα τους.

----------


## Sunshine

Μεγαλο σοκ.... λυπάμαι πάρα πολυ.  Παντος αν σκέπτεσαι να ξαναπαίρνεις πουλιά, τα κλουβιά αυτά θα θέλουν απολύμανση. Δεν ξερεις ποτέ....

----------


## Lucky Witch

Λυπάμαι πολύ Μαρία μου.
Κρίμα τα καιμένα,αυτό για καννιβαλισμό πρώτη φορά το ακούω,παράξενο μου φαίνεται,πιστεύω πως κάτι άλλο φταιεί.
Όταν λες ότι από την μια έμεινε μόνο λίγο από την κοιλιά της η μια φτερούγα και  λίγο από την ουρά της,τι εννοείς?

----------


## Niva2gr

Οπωσδήποτε απολύμανση Ρενάτε!
Νικόλ, απο την καινούρια βρήκα μόνο ένα κομμάτι που αποτελείτο απο μία φτερούγα, λίγο απο την κοιλιά και λίγο απο την ουρά. Δεν βρήκα πουθενά ούτε κεφάλι, ούτε την άλλη φτερούγα, ούτε πόδια.  Γενικώς τα budgie καννιβαλίζουν τα άλλα νεκρά budgie. Υποθέτω οτι έγινε ένας γερός καυγάς, πέθανε η μία, οι άλλες όρμηξαν να την φάνε, και μετά πέθαναν κι αυτές (δεν ξέρω πως).

----------


## jk21

Μαρια ψαξε για αλλο δραστη .τα πουλια δεν θα τρωγανε τα ποδια με τα νυχια μαζι.δεν γινεται .ακομα και τα ποδια ειναι σκληρα.σκεψου τα κοκκαλα....χαλαρωσε ,ηρεμησε και ψαξε για αρουραιο ή γατα και τον τροπο εισοδου!

----------


## Niva2gr

Γάτα αποκλείεται. Όμως θα ψάξω μπας και έχω κανένα αδέσποτο τρωκτικό.

----------


## nuntius

Μαρία, ειλικρινά έμεινα άφωνος... Τωρα γύρισα από τη δουλειά κ μου σηκώθηκε η τρίχα κάγκελο. Λυπάμαι πάαρα πάρα πολύ για τα μωράκια σου... Αλλά αποκλείεται να το έκαναν μόνα τους... Ψάξε για απρόσκλητο επισκέπτη...

----------


## maria-karolina

Μαρία τα πουλάκια σου τα είχες μέσα ή έξω από το σπίτι??

----------


## Rania

Πωπω Μαρία τι φρίκη... έζησες πάλλει, κανε κανένα αγιασμό βρε παιδί μου.
Και εγώ συμφωνώ. Αποκλείετε να φαγωθήκαν μεταξύ τους,συγουρα ήταν τρωκτικό. 
Λυπάμαι....

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ωχ μαρια,λυπαμε ηταν πολυ σκληρο αυτο...
ελπιζω να πιαστει το τρωκτικο και να απομακρυνθει...και ελπιζω να ειναι 1 ...χωρις απογονους...

----------


## -vaso-

Μαρία τι να πω κρίμα!έπαθα σοκ διαβάζοντας όλα αυτά!Πω πω τι έπαθες...Λυπάμαι πολύ!!

----------


## xXx

ότι και να πω τώρα.....αυτά δεν γίνονται ρε Μαρία...μόνο σε σένα συμβαίνουν...

----------


## elena1996

ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ....Κριμα Μαρια...Ηταν τοσο αδικος ο θανατος τους...Δεν εχω λογια...Τωρα προσπαθησε να πιασεις τον χαζο-αρουραιο(δηλαδη δεν φταιει κι αυτος σε τιποτα...)και ελευθερωσε τον καπου απομερα...Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ.... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Τέτοια ώρα τέτοια λόγια τι να πω .* :Confused0007:

----------


## makis3519

Ας είναι το τελευταίο τουλαχιστον που σου συμβαίνει πραγματικά λυπάμαι

----------


## humangee

Κριμα....Πραγματικα στεναχωρηθηκα πολυ..
Καλη δυναμη.

----------


## Niva2gr

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια παιδιά!

Το θέμα για τον αρουραίο συνεχίζεται εδώ: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...AF%CE%BA%CF%85!

----------


## zack27

Mαρια λυπαμαι πολυ!!!!παντως δεν εχω ξανακουσει κατι τετοιο.λυπαμαι ειλικρινα...

----------

